# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новый Lenovo™ Yoga™ C630 WOS

## Labs

_
Новый премиальный ноутбук позволит забыть о несвоевременной разрядке батареи_*
Минск, 31 августа 2018 г.* — Вам знакомы симптомы учащённого сердцебиения, головокружения и одышки в те моменты, когда вашему мобильному устройству не хватает заряда батареи и он перестаёт работать в самый неподходящий момент? Исследователи называют это боязнью разряженной батареи или номофобией. Это страх, испытываемый современным человеком при потере связи. И он реален. С 2014 года было опубликовано уже более 15 научных работ о номофобии_1_. Существует даже специальное приложение для людей, у которых осталось только 5% заряда батареи, чтобы успеть завершить все задачи._2_
Боязнь разряженной батареи встречается не только у пользователей смартфонов. Она касается всех пользователей портативных устройств связи, включая ноутбуки и планшеты. Известно, что глобальные показатели использования интернета за последние 10 лет выросли на 1000%_3_, а в США, например, три четверти граждан появляются онлайн каждый день, а четверть находится там практически постоянно._4_
По мере того, как человечество становится всё более мобильным и подключённым сообществом, каждый из нас всё больше нуждается в быстрой и надёжной связи с интернетом. Она необходима нам для обмена файлами, хранящимися в облачных сервисах, совместной удалённой работы, трансляции видео в реальном времени и возможности общения с друзьями и близкими в любое время, независимо от местонахождения. Достаточный заряд батареи становится не просто удобством, а жизненной необходимостью.
*
Онлайн всегда и везде*
Верный способ избавиться от номофобии — выбрать правильное устройство. Современным пользователям необходимы портативные ноутбуки с мощными батареями, позволяющие работать, общаться и развлекаться, находясь в дороге. Однако несмотря на то, что портативность становится одним из определяющих факторов, пользователям по-прежнему нужны ноутбуки с полноразмерными клавиатурами для набора больших текстов и работы над презентациями.
Новейший трансформер 2-в-1 от Lenovo — Yoga C630 WOS (Windows® или Snapdragon™) — сочетает в себе коммуникационные возможности смартфона с производительностью и функциональностью ноутбука и при этом имеет мощную батарею.
Став первым устройством, построенным на базе новейшей мобильной платформы Qualcomm® Snapdragon 850, Yoga C630 WOS получил интегрированный модем 4.5G LTE Advanced Pro_5_, разработанный специально для борьбы с перерывами в связи, возникающими в моменты, когда вы находитесь в пути между домом и офисом. Встроенный LTE модем освобождает пользователей от необходимости использовать медленные и небезопасные публичные Wi-Fi сети и раздражающие точки доступа смартфонов.
Новый Yoga C630 WOS стал на 30% более производительным по сравнению с предыдущим поколением устройств на Windows и платформе Snapdragon_6_. Он работает под управлением ОС Windows 10 в режиме S, гарантирующем максимальный комфорт и безопасность, и опционально оснащается пером Lenovo Pen и технологией Windows Ink™, позволяющими рисовать и делать пометки как ручкой по бумаге.
*
Работайте и развлекайтесь круглые сутки, не беспокоясь о заряде батареи*
Необходимо ещё одно лекарство от номофобии? Что насчёт 25 часов автономной работы в режиме просмотра видео, которые обеспечивает новый Yoga C630 WOS?_7_ Такой ёмкости батареи достаточно для того, чтобы посмотреть целый сезон любимого сериала или телешоу, не думая о зарядном устройстве и розетке.
Однако продолжительное время автономной работы совсем не означает, что Yoga C630 WOS громоздкий и шумный. Он весит всего 1,2 кг при толщине корпуса 12,5 мм. Безвентиляторная конструкция гарантирует полную тишину во время работы. Элегантный алюминиевый корпус с премиальной отделкой притягивает взгляды, а сенсорный Full HD IPS дисплей с диагональю 13,3 дюймов гарантирует комфорт во время работы и удовольствие от просмотра фильмов и игр.

Номофобия может коснуться и вас, но Yoga C630 WOS способен облегчить симптомы и остановить страх на дальних подступах.

_1 «Ваш телефон практически разряжен. Сохраняйте спокойствие. Позвоните врачу», Wall Street Journal: 4 мая 2018 г.__2  Приложение Die With Me__3 Мировая статистика интернета Internet World Statistics от 31 декабря 2017 г.__4 «Около четверти взрослых жителей США утверждают, что находятся онлайн практически постоянно». Pew Research Center: 14 марта 2018 г.__6 На основе аналитики Qualcomm__7 До 25 часов автономной работы в режиме демонстрации локального видео работает устройство, сконфигурированное с мобильной платформой Qualcomm Snapdragon 850 Mobile Compute Platform. Все оценки времени автономной работы считаются приблизительными. Реальное время работы без подзарядки может зависеть от ряда факторов, включая конфигурацию продукта, условия подключения к сетям, настройки энергосбережения, яркость экрана и другие факторы. Максимальная ёмкость батареи естественным образом снижается по мере эксплуатации.__8  Цены не включают налоги, стоимость доставки и опции и могут быть изменены без предварительного уведомления. Возможны дополнительные условия. Цены розничных продавцов могут отличаться. Даты появления на полках и доступные цвета могут отличаться в зависимости от географии. Некоторые продукты могут быть доступны только на отдельных рынках. Все предложения зависят от наличия. Lenovo оставляет за собой право изменять характеристики продуктов в любое время без предварительного уведомления._

----------

